# Movie Tear-Jerker Moments



## MellieD (Dec 11, 2005)

Sooo...I'm sitting there watching LOTR:The Two Towers, and sniveling when Haldir gets killed on the wall at Helm's Deep, when I start to wonder if I'm the only one that still cries at certain scenes in movies that I've watched numerous times.
Please share so I don't feel like a goof. LOL

Here are a few other scenes that make me cry:

During 'Baby Mine' in Dumbo
When Miss Celie is reunited with Nettie and her children at the end of The Color Purple
When Hillary dies in Beaches
When M'Lynn starts screaming "Why!?!" after her daughter Shelby's funeral in Steel Magnolias

*sigh* I'm just a sucker for sappy moments.


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 11, 2005)

random movie momments that made me sad

-the begining to Finding Nemo  poor fishies
-Old Yeller
-When Claudia dies in Interview with a Vampire


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 11, 2005)

The final scene of _Shallow Hal_ always brings tears to my eyes. Yes it's a pretty stupid movie, but it's one of my favorites because in the end the title jerk comes to his senses, realizes that the 300lb Rosemary truly is the right woman for him, and so *the fat girl wins!*


> *Hal:* "Rosemary, I am so sorry that I hurt you. I've been really dumb. I'm immature, I'm unthoughtful, I'm a friggin' idiot. But I love you. You're the only girl I ever loved. And I just didn't want you to go away without knowing that."
> *Rosemary:* "You really hurt me."
> *Hal:* "I know. But if you'll let me, I want to spend the rest of my life making it up to you."


Kinda like my hubby didn't like fat girls when we first met, but he fell for me anyway. :smitten:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 11, 2005)

I could probably list 100.. I love watching tear-jerkers!! 

Lets see... here's what comes to mind now:

Sophie's Choice - when Sophie has to choose between saving her son or daughter and her daughter is ripped out of her arms.. and again when she and Nathan are found dead and Stingo reads her letter.

Silkwood - The second time she's contaminated and then the end scene where her car is knocked off the road with an acapella "Amazing Grace" on the soundtrack

Truly Madly Deeply - Nina recites the Naruda poem and Jamie tells her he has to go 

Color Purple - Same scene Mellie described when Celie is reunited with Nettie and her children

The Piano - When Ada gets her finger cut off and again at the end when the piano pulls her under the water

Philadelphia - From the final scene in the courtroom to the funeral, and even the end credits - this movie requires a box of tissues on the coffee table

Old Yellar - When they have to shoot Old Yellar 

Boys Don't Cry - The brutality Brandon/Teena faces... not sure I'd ever watch this movie again.. too painful

Joy Luck Club - I think every story made me cry in this film 

Terms of Endearment - When Emma dies and Aurora cries

Breaking the Waves/ Hilary and Jackie - No one can make me cry like Emily Watson.. Some of her final scenes in Breaking the Waves are just excruciatingly painful and again, just unbelievably raw and real in Hilary and Jackie 

Dancer in the Dark - Bjork was brilliant in this movie.. joy and pain throughout

E.T. - When ET is captured and dying and again when he heads home 


This is all that I can think of for the moment..


----------



## saucywench (Dec 12, 2005)

................


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's my list:

Shindler's List (I can remember tears streaming down my neck)
Philadelphia
The Color Purple
Beaches
Angela's Ashes
Frequency
Terms of Endearment
Steel Magnolias
Dead Poet's Society
Sophie's Choice
What Dreams may come
Black Beauty
Bridges of Madison County
My Life
Autumn in New York
Backdraft
Dragonfly
Titanic
A Little Princess (both old and new)
The Hours
Sylvia
An Angel at my Table

(These are all I can remember at the moment...)


----------



## Rina (Dec 12, 2005)

I just watched Rent in the theatres and cried through half of it!

Hotel Rwanda - very painful...

Philidelphia - the Opera scene...

Girl Fight - ughhh pain...

One flew over the cukoo's nest...

and im sure many many more.

Rina


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 12, 2005)

Is it OK for a guy to join this thread? 

I hope it's OK to list a few movies made before 1980, so here goes.

*Oliver! (1968)---One of my all-time favorite movies. The tear-jerker is when Bill Sikes bludgeons dear sweet Nancy to death. I've never recouperated from seeing that the first time at the age of five.

*The Bright Road (early 1950s)---Again, another pic that destroyed me as a child. An old, obscure movie starring Dorothy Dandridge and Harry Belafonte. It's an all "negro" cast about a little eight year old boy who has a deep, deep crush on a little girl in the school house. She gets terribly sick and can no longer come to school. The little boy takes it personally and asks God each night why she no longer wants to be his friend. God eventually takes the little girl to Heaven and the boy is torn in two. 
LOL...how they could show such films to kids is beyond my understanding. Great, great little movie.

*Untamed Heart (about 1987)---Christian Slater is somewhat mentally challenged and falls in love with Marissa Tomei. A really, really tender and well-handled love story with touching romatic scenes. 

*West Side Story (1961?)---Man, I can't believe how poorly this movie has aged. Saw it about seven years ago and my memories of it as a kid were all wrong. It's just sooo sappy now. BUT----there is absolutely nothing more heart-wrenching than Maria dying in Tony's arms. That still slays me.

*Titanic---This is the kind of emotionally manipulative movie that I'd typically throw rotten fruit at but I have to admit James Cameron knew how to grab the hearts of his audience and squeeze tears out of it. I though Leo disappearing beneath the water was gripping UNTIL the very end where Rose dies as an old woman and we see that she finally made that date with Jack in the States Room at 3pm. Wooooow, that got to me.

*Imitation of Life (1959)---A multiracial child who looks white grows up ashamed of her mother because she's black. She spends her life living as a white woman but her mother has loved her daughter all of her life and just can't help but to find her every so many years just to see her and touch her. But that usually ends up exposing the daughter's "blackness" to those in her white existance and once again she is shunned by her new white peers. Her mother agrees to no longer search for her because her only wish is for her daughter to be happy. The mother dies poor and alone years later. The daughter finds where the funeral is and pushes through the pall bearers and collapses on her mothers coffin gasping in tears and crazed with anguish as she apologizes to her mother for the life she chose to lead. 

Damn, I'm getting a lump in my throat all over again.  *sniff*

And every woman I know wants to beat me with a Kleenex box for despising "Beaches" and for falling asleep during "Steel Magnolias". Doh!


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 12, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Breaking the Waves/ Hilary and Jackie - No one can make me cry like Emily Watson.. Some of her final scenes in Breaking the Waves are just excruciatingly painful and again, just unbelievably raw and real in Hilary and Jackie
> 
> Dancer in the Dark - Bjork was brilliant in this movie.. joy and pain throughout



Damn!! How could I forget "Waves" and "Dancer"????? Agruably the most heart-wrenching movies in the last decade!! Both Bjork and Emily were freaking astounding! The fact that Bjork isn't a traded actress made her performance even MORE incredible.

You know both flicks are by the same director, right? Wonder what he's done lately?


----------



## saucywench (Dec 12, 2005)

...............


----------



## Emma (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh god don't get me started. So much makes me cry.

The Snowman - When the boy runs out to find his friend the snowman and he's melted (that still gets me to this day)
American Beauty- When Lester is describing how beautiful life and death is.
The Shawshank Redemption - When brooks kills himself, then from red leaves the prison until the end credits, getting most hysterical when Red see's andy on the beach. 
The Green mile - I can't even write about this because I'm already crying.
and finally and most soppy
Ghost.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay here is my list:

Bambi- when his mother dies, gets me everytime
What dreams may come- I cried for a large part of that movie...
Two Brothers
Wilbur Wants to Kill Himself- when Wilbur's brother dies
A Walk to Remember
Dying Young


Hmm there's a theme here...definitely tap into my own fears... love and loss.. separation...someone close to me dying from cancer or... something else


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm sorry. You simply do not know "crying at a movie" until you've seen a Bollywood tear-jerker. When those boys in Mumbai decide to make you cry, you will cry and cry again.

My top tear-jerkers are all Indian.

Kabhi Kushie Kabhi Ghum (K3G) - Family drama. Three hours long. The ending gets my tears streaming down my cheeks every time.

Devdas - I'm familiar with the Shahrukh Khan version, although Dilip Kumar's is also supposed to be fascinating. Adaptation of the novel by the same name. Stunning spectacle, but the directors did not lose sight of the story in all the music and dancing and period costume. I cry more every time I see this one because the tragedy is so pointed. Knowing the ending makes the beginning all the more tragic. It's 3 hours long, too, and no American movie can touch it for how well it embraces Aristotle's _Poetics_.

Kal Ho Naa Ho (KHNH) - Every time I hear the piano opening of the theme, my heart is touched with bittersweet memories of this most excellent film. It's one of the most beautiful love triangle stories I've ever witnessed, one for the ages.

If you want to cry at a film, buy or rent one of these and get several boxes of tissue. You will need them.


----------



## Pink (Dec 12, 2005)

A few movies that always have me crying are...

Ghost
The 7th Sign
Steel Magnolias
Of Mice and Men
and an older made for tv movie, it had jane fonda in it called the Dollmaker. 
VERY sad.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 12, 2005)

MellieD said:


> When M'Lynn starts screaming "Why!?!" after her daughter Shelby's funeral in Steel Magnolias
> 
> .




I'm quickly reading this thread, drawing a blank on *alll* the movies I cry at but this particular scene I know well and cry each and every time too.

you're not alone Mellie

edit - actually I start crying when they are in the hospital taking shelby off life support and M'Lynn drives to pick up Jack Jr, but the tears reallly come in this scene after the funeral


----------



## LisaBinNYC (Dec 12, 2005)

An Affair to Remember with Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr - it gets me very time and I've seen it a number of times.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 12, 2005)

MellieD said:


> Sooo...I'm sitting there watching LOTR:The Two Towers, and sniveling when Haldir gets killed on the wall at Helm's Deep, when I start to wonder if I'm the only one that still cries at certain scenes in movies that I've watched numerous times.
> Please share so I don't feel like a goof. LOL
> 
> Here are a few other scenes that make me cry:
> ...




You're not the only one. Watching Haldir die during LOTR: 2 Towers was the saddest part of the film. It's just as sad as watching Jack Dawson (Titanic)die in the frigid Atlantic Ocean as he propels Rose to safety.


----------



## mejix (Dec 12, 2005)

i hate needles. when i went to see "trainspotting" i spent half the movie covering my eyes and half the movie telling my date to stop laughing at me. i know its not the subject but for some reason it came to my mind. ah yes, and you should have see me holler and squirm when Uma Thurman teared Darryl Hannahs only eye on "Kill Bill 2".

crying? i dont particularly like tear jerkers, but i have to admit that im so easily manipulated by movies its ridiculous, its not even a challenge for filmmakers. even a tv commercial can pull my strings. 

most recent eye swelling movie: "million dollar baby". (well not really a tear jerker but sooo depressing)

a dude's eye swelling movie: "field of dreams", 

the grand daddy of them all: the ending of "cinema paradiso"!

btw went to the movies last night. my humble opinion, avoid "the chronicles of narnia". eeeeeek


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 12, 2005)

I've seen "The Autobiography of Miss Jane Pittman" about eight times, and Cicely Tyson's water fountain scene always leaves me sobbing.


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 12, 2005)

Okay, I know this sounds like I'm just being a smartass but...

I've never cried as a result of a movie, ever, as far back as I can remember. But the movie that got the closest was South Park. At the end when Kenny gets one wish, and he chooses eternal damnation in Hell so that the world can be at peace.

Of course, keep in mind the only time they ever play this movie is at like 1 AM and by the time it gets to that part it's past 3, so I'm a little delerious.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 12, 2005)

If you really want to cry through an entire movie, watch "What Dreams May Come"

whups noticed this was mentioned already - just glad i'm not the only one who cried all the way through, using a half box of tissue


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm telling you guys, Bollywood is the way to go with tears.


----------



## I need socks (Dec 12, 2005)

"The Notebook"

The very end of the movie when both *Older Noah and Allie* pass away hand-in-hand was quite a tear jerker....both my husband Jeff (swamptoad) and I had tears in our eyes at the end of that movie.

"My Best Friends Wedding"

When Julia Roberts gave Kimmy and Michael a song to dance to at their wedding.


----------



## KeKe (Dec 12, 2005)

the most recent tear jerker i've seen was Antwone Fisher


----------



## 31mike (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok...you will all laugh at me but one of my tear jerkers is A Christmas Carol...when at the end Scrooge is good to the Cratchits.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 13, 2005)

I watched "House of Sand and Fog" with Ben Kingsley this past weekend (he's in the movie, not sitting on my couch), and cried most of the way through it. A horrible example of how governmental ineptitude can screw up people's lives. (okay, so it wasn't ALL the government's fault, but they certainly didn't help.) A definite *must see* for those who aspire to own stock in Kleenex&#8482;!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 13, 2005)

Joy!!!! :wubu: 

Great to see you on the boards!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 13, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> If you really want to cry through an entire movie, watch "What Dreams May Come"
> 
> whups noticed this was mentioned already - just glad i'm not the only one who cried all the way through, using a half box of tissue




*Such a wonderfully poignant movie. I loved every second.*


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 14, 2005)

You're so not alone!

Mine include:
Beaches
Patch Adams (the end)
RENT-(Angel's funeral)
Mr. Holland's Opus (when he signs 'beautiful boy' and when they all come back at the end)
Good Will Hunting (the part where he tells her he doesn't love her just hits a little too close to home)
Serenity (though that's more b/c a certain person will never be able to see it)

and a ton more I'm sure

Mejix, what didn't you like about Narnia??? Imho, it was amazing! My only complaint was that they didn't build up to Azlan and the battle enough, but they did what character-development they could for a 2 hour movie.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 14, 2005)

I can be a real bawl-baby at some movies. Can't think of one in particular right now, though. Give me a minute while I go look at our movie library.....

Ok, found a few.

Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood. Who doesn't cry over mangled mother-daughter stuff?

Bicentennial Man

Old Yeller

Schindler's List

And millions of others that I can't think of right now. Books also get me, especially Where the Red Fern Grows and Summer of the Monkeys--both by the same author.


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 14, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> Mejix, what didn't you like about Narnia??? Imho, it was amazing! My only complaint was that they didn't build up to Azlan and the battle enough, but they did what character-development they could for a 2 hour movie.



I agree, I thought it was really good. Though I do think the graphics were kind of half-assed. I'm just disappointed that no Nazis got killed. Which is also my only problem with the book. And in my humble opinion, Susan would be incredibly hot with another 50 pounds or so on her.


----------



## Mini (Dec 14, 2005)

The end of Of Mice and Men. I haven't seen that movie in years, but the one thing I do remember is crying like a little girl for quite a while after it ended.


----------



## wvjenna (Dec 14, 2005)

I can't watch it any more, but anyone remember "My Life" with Michael Keaton? He found out he was dying of cancer and the movie took you through how he prepared for death. He made videos for his unborn baby. Ohh....myy.....LORD!!


----------



## Fallen Angel (Dec 14, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> I agree, I thought it was really good. Though I do think the graphics were kind of half-assed. I'm just disappointed that no Nazis got killed. Which is also my only problem with the book. And in my humble opinion, Susan would be incredibly hot with another 50 pounds or so on her.



See I thought the graphics were done well... maybe not quite LOTR quality like they were billed to be, but still done well. As for the Nazis, while it may have been nice to see them get what they deserve, that wasn't the point of the story and I was very impressed/surprised at how true to the book the film was.

haha, if I were just a few years younger I could've played a Susan you'd like!


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 14, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> See I thought the graphics were done well... maybe not quite LOTR quality like they were billed to be, but still done well. As for the Nazis, while it may have been nice to see them get what they deserve, that wasn't the point of the story and I was very impressed/surprised at how true to the book the film was.



Hehe, I know, I just think that killing Nazis makes any movie better. Yeah, I thought they did a great job of staying true to the book.


----------



## mejix (Dec 15, 2005)

Fallen Angel said:


> Mejix, what didn't you like about Narnia??? Imho, it was amazing! My only complaint was that they didn't build up to Azlan and the battle enough, but they did what character-development they could for a 2 hour movie.



you know a lot of people liked it and it has received some decent reviews. it just didnt do anything for me. i thought it was all frosting and no cake. it barely has a plot or character development. felt like a collection of scenes from a book that are just barely held together. nice colors though. and the actress playing the witch is pretty amazing. 

it could also be a sibling thing. the movie is soooo biased in favor of those annoying goody goody older siblings. i say give little whats-her-face a chainsaw and let her fight! (hehehe)


----------



## Carrie (Dec 16, 2005)

The last scene of "Love Actually", the one in the airport, and the background music is "God Only Knows", gets me every time. 

This from a dyed-in-the-wool action movie junkie.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok, so I think I cry at every movie I see. Even if they are happy and everyone wins in the end. Here are the ones that I can think of off the top of my head.

The Notebook
Life as a House
Dying Young
Steel Magnolias
With Honors
Cinderella *told you*
In Her Shoes
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Walk the Line
50 First Dates
Both Bridget Jones


The list goes on and on for miles I'm sure! Good thread Mellie!


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 22, 2005)

When Spock dies at the end of Star Trek 2  I still get a lump in my throat when that happens.....seriously Someone else mentioned the "My life" movie with Micheal Keaton that movie is hard to watch I watched it once and that was enough for me. Hey don't laugh but what about the scene in "Armaggedon" when Bruce Willis makes Ben Affleck get on the ship and sacrifices himself and Affleck gets so upset There are more that I know I am forgetting. Or also when Goose dies in Top Gun!


----------



## la_fille_dodue (Dec 22, 2005)

I totally agree!
When he figures out who she is and oh...
even thinking about it turns me to mush.


----------



## la_fille_dodue (Dec 22, 2005)

Amelie: The video that The Glass Man does for her telling her to follow her dreams and to not be afraid.

E.T.: Only saw it once when I was little. Cried hard. Haven't seen it since.

The Fox and The Hound: Breaks my heart

Harold and Maude: The speech Maude gives Harold about love.


----------



## Jes (Dec 22, 2005)

I also can't really think of much that stands out


but don't show me that Bayada 'trained on the battlefield' nurses commercial (with the guy in a wheelchair during a thunderstorm)--because watch out

No judging!


----------



## olivefun (Dec 23, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> *Imitation of Life (1959)---A multiracial child who looks white grows up ashamed of her mother because she's black. She spends her life living as a white woman but her mother has loved her daughter all of her life and just can't help but to find her every so many years just to see her and touch her. But that usually ends up exposing the daughter's "blackness" to those in her white existance and once again she is shunned by her new white peers. Her mother agrees to no longer search for her because her only wish is for her daughter to be happy. The mother dies poor and alone years later. The daughter finds where the funeral is and pushes through the pall bearers and collapses on her mothers coffin gasping in tears and crazed with anguish as she apologizes to her mother for the life she chose to lead.



My goodness, I couldn't move after seeing that movie. It hit me so deep, that I sat still. I was sick at home watching it in the afternoon. The thing was way over the top in acting and all, wasn't mahalia jackson in the movie singing at the funeral.
I forgot that film.
Melodramatic doesn't necessarily mean bad.
What a fantastic film, thank you for reminding me.

Cinema paradiso is great too.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 23, 2005)

MellieD said:


> Sooo...I'm sitting there watching LOTR:The Two Towers, and sniveling when Haldir gets killed on the wall at Helm's Deep, when I start to wonder if I'm the only one that still cries at certain scenes in movies that I've watched numerous times.
> Please share so I don't feel like a goof. LOL




When WASH died in the movie SERENITY, you would have to watch the series FIREFLY to understand why his dying was so horrible.

I tear up at all the regular sad moments too but that one stuck with me cause he was one of my favorite characters on a show I loved


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 23, 2005)

No matter how many times I see it, that movie still devastates me . . .


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 25, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Joy!!!! :wubu:
> 
> Great to see you on the boards!


 Hi Allie!! I just saw your post...I really do need to come to the boards more often!

I was happy to read that your holidays are going well. I hope they continue to!

:wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 25, 2005)

Carrie said:


> The last scene of "Love Actually", the one in the airport, and the background music is "God Only Knows", gets me every time.
> 
> This from a dyed-in-the-wool action movie junkie.



Hi carrie! I own this movie, too, and yes, it's a tear-jerker, but a feel-good movie, as well. You should also watch "Under the Tuscan Sun" ...I don't cry as much to this one, save for a few drops at the end..happy tears. It's a movie to give single girls hope!


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 25, 2005)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok, so I think I cry at every movie I see.



I can even find a reason to cry in a man's man movie...today I watched Gladiator and was sobbing at the end when he dies. 

woah..third post in a row...I might just catch up with fatlane at this rate.


----------



## mejix (Dec 26, 2005)

olivefun said:


> Cinema paradiso is great too.



ah yes, that was my choice for grand daddy of them all. just seeing the title makes me want to post without having anything to say.


----------



## The Kangaroo (Dec 28, 2005)

Of current movies, _The Family Stone_ is a chick movie guys can stand and the ending is definitely a tear jerker.


----------



## Rina (Dec 28, 2005)

I watched the Notebook this weekend and it was beautifully painful. I cried like a baby. When he's holding her and loses her again = pain, and when the kids ask him to come home and he says : Your mother, my sweetheart, is my home", I get shivers just writing it.


----------



## Lorna (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh my I read through the list of films people have said make them cry... and I hate to say it but the first movie I remember making me cry was king kong! get those damn planes away from the big furry one!!!!

Oh and the last scene in ..... Madame X? when she dies and her son walks away from her not knowing who she is..... OMG! sob


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, Shrek. I was shocked too and a tad embarrased when at the end of the film I was crying like a big fat baby. I was in a theater with my son(late teens at the time). I even cried when I saw it later on video. I think it was the whole BIG chick gets her man thing, eh? I love that movie. *hehe* I should add that I cry at quite a few films. *sigh*


----------



## MellieD (Jan 1, 2006)

Baklava! Mmmmm...so sticky sweet! hehehe:eat1:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi MellieD...

Yeah, me too. I like a lot of the ones you mentioned. The end of The Color Purple always gets me. Probably my all time cry movie is Somwhere in Time...jeez, I just sob when Richard wills himself to die in the end just to be with Elise.

And I hate to admit how many times I've seen that movie.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 2, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> When Spock dies at the end of Star Trek 2  I still get a lump in my throat when that happens.....seriously Someone else mentioned the "My life" movie with Micheal Keaton that movie is hard to watch I watched it once and that was enough for me. Hey don't laugh but what about the scene in "Armaggedon" when Bruce Willis makes Ben Affleck get on the ship and sacrifices himself and Affleck gets so upset There are more that I know I am forgetting. Or also when Goose dies in Top Gun!



Oh my gosh, I cried both at Star Trek II and Armegeddon!! The only difference is that I cried in a different spot than you did with Armegeddon. I cried when Bruce Willis pushed the button on the nuke and started having flashes of his daughter's wedding and flashbacks of her life growing up! All I could think is that he promised to be there at her wedding and he was; even if in spirit!

I also cried watching 'The Notebook' where Duke tells his children that Alley is his life and without her he doesn't have one. I cried again when she remembered him for that little bit in the end of the movie, but then quickly forgot him and freaked out and they panned the camara on Duke and he is crying really hard, because you can tell it hurts him to see her in pain!


I also cried seeing 'War of the Worlds', because it just freaked the hell out of me, but also because it gave a scenario where there were not any chances of survival and people were just dying right and left. 

Of course there is also 'Titanic', but that's a given!!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 2, 2006)

Rina said:


> I watched the Notebook this weekend and it was beautifully painful. I cried like a baby. When he's holding her and loses her again = pain, and when the kids ask him to come home and he says : Your mother, my sweetheart, is my home", I get shivers just writing it.




YES THAT'S THE PART EXACTLY!!! I cried like a baby, my husband came home from work and wanted to know why I was crying. All I could get out was, your my home! He was like, "yeah, I'm home!"

He didn't understand; men!!


----------



## MellieD (Jan 2, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi MellieD...
> 
> Yeah, me too. I like a lot of the ones you mentioned. The end of The Color Purple always gets me. Probably my all time cry movie is Somwhere in Time...jeez, I just sob when Richard wills himself to die in the end just to be with Elise.
> 
> And I hate to admit how many times I've seen that movie.



OMGosh! Thank you, Sandie! I had completely blocked Somewhere In Time from my thoughts. Traumatized by Christopher Reeves' death, I think. That movie made me cry hysterically...and fall in love with Chris Reeves all over again. :wubu:


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 2, 2006)

:wubu: Mmmmm... gotta love the baklava. *hehe* 

Oh yeah... The Color Purple gets me everytime, too. At the church scene when she is singing... God's Trying to Tell You Something and at the end of the movie.

The Imitation of Life: Get's me everytime, as well. The older one and the remake.

Backstreet: w/John Gavin and Rita Hayworth makes me cry still, after all these years. The scene where her dead lover's small children come to see her. 

Love Affair: w/Warren Beatty... when the gal is trying to hide that she is crippled.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 2, 2006)

i think the movie i cried the most during was philidelphia....i cried for like 4 hours after it was over...i was a hot mess...wait...i still am a hot mess...just minus the crying:doh:


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Jan 2, 2006)

There are several scenes in Forrest Gump that are real tearjerkers for me. That one scene when he outruns those boys chasing him and his leg braces fall off. We've all had rare moments like that in our lives when we overcome such obstacles. Wow!

Angie


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Jan 2, 2006)

there are quite a few for me. hopeless romantic that I am and all.. here are just a few.. some already mentioned, some not

Steel magnolias..the tears are flowing from the time shelby goes into the hospital, to the very end when Anelle goes into labor and Sammy is rushing her to the hospital in the bunny costume.

Ghost.. I cry when Sam first dies and realizes he's dead and stays, and again at the end when hes saying goodbye. ( ok have to admit that I have issues with Demi and Whoopie making out tho)

step mom..can't watch the movie at all period anymore. i cry from beginning to end. yes i know its stupid, but the thought of me dying and someone else raising my kids kills me.. ( my mom died when i was 11 and i was raised by an evil step monster)

Dirty Dancing.. When Johnny gets fired and he's saying goodbye to Baby, and She's like the wind is playing.

Armageddon-when Harry Blows up and you see his memories of grace growing up

Mask-When rocky dies and Rusty was putting all the push pins back onto his map. 

thats all I can think of off the top of my head. But There are many many more.. hell Any of the lifetime movies make me cry. Funny that I catch this thread to day, after I watched Ghost with my boyfriend last night and he was laughing at me for crying!


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 5, 2006)

There is no way I could make a list......lol...I even cry watching certian commercials!
I am a sap!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok gotta add two-more to my list: 

Radio-I started bawlin' at the end when he gratuated from high-school with an honorary degree. 

Miracle-All their hard work paying off just sent the streams down my cheeks!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 16, 2006)

I stayed up until 3 a.m. Saturday night watching a really wonderful, moving tear jerker - Antwone Fisher with Denzel Washington and Derek Luke. 

It was a 2-tissue moment when Antwone read his poem, "Who Will Cry For the Little Boy."

by Antwone Fisher 

"Who will cry for the little boy, lost and all alone? 
Who will cry for the little boy, abandoned without his own? 
Who will cry for the little boy? He cried himself to sleep. 
Who will cry for the little boy? He never had for keeps. 
Who will cry for the little boy? He walked the burning sand. 
Who will cry for the little boy? The boy inside the man. 
Who will cry for the little boy? Who knows well hurt and pain. 
Who will cry for the little boy? He died and died again. 
Who will cry for the little boy? A good boy he tried to be. 
Who will cry for the little boy, who cries inside of me?"


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

I cry at one scene in Liar Liar

Im serious!

I need help.


----------



## agentsmith2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have ill admit it. I saw private ryan and at the end I cried like a baby because I've been there in somewhat the same situation in '92 to a dear sweet friend...

shit im crying now


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 20, 2006)

I had cry in my eyes today, watching "Walk the Line" for the second time. Joaquin Phoenix is incredible in this movie! (not to mention I'm _probably_ inappropriately in love with him)
But I digress.

The movie moves me to tears when June stays by John's side as he goes through detox. He tells her she is his angel and they both cry. So did I. 

I can't wait to see it again.


----------



## MellieD (Jan 20, 2006)

agentsmith2 said:


> I have ill admit it. I saw private ryan and at the end I cried like a baby because I've been there in somewhat the same situation in '92 to a dear sweet friend...
> 
> shit im crying now




*pat pat pat* There there


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 20, 2006)

Just saw it this week:

In the new _King Kong_, Ann Darrow and Kong, looking at each other eye-to-eye, just before the big galoot plunges off the Empire State Building. Couldn't believe a computer effect could put a lump in my throat . . .


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 20, 2006)

This isn't really a movie, but the episode of Stargate SG-1 where you find out about the guy's son dying. That whole episode made me cry.

The entirity of Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. That movie is soo sad and depressing...

Anything that is sappy or sweet 

=Divals


----------

